# Paramétrage téléphone Nokia 3G et SFR



## lol07 (18 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai dernièrement fait l'acquisition d'un Nokia 6280 (j'aurais dû lire le forum avant, il n'a pas l'air terrible  d'après les posts).

Je voudrais l'utiliser comme modem avec mon macbook noir lors de mes déplacements. j'ai donc appeler SFR pour prendre l'abonnement internet nécessaire puis le service technique pour le paramétrage.
je confirme que SFR et mac ça le fait pas... 
Le technicien après 2 appels m'a fourni les codes  mais ne m'a pas du tout assisté dans les paramétrages. 
Le nokia est reconu en bluetooth par le mac, isync a synchronisé parfaitement avec le téléphone. Cependant lorsque je veux utiliser le téléphone comme modem, une fenêtre apparait en me précisant que "la ligne n'est pas porteuse".

Quelqu'un peut-il me préciser où est le problème ? 

Par avance un grand merci


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Il te faut un script modem spécifique que tu trouveras : ici


----------



## lol07 (18 Janvier 2007)

J'avais lu les diff&#233;rents post concernant le sujet et donc trouv&#233; le lien mais, pardonnez mon ignorance, sur le script Nokia 3G je vois des lignes de lettres et de chiffres et je je ne sais pas quoi en faire ???

Merci de votre aide


----------



## La mouette (18 Janvier 2007)

Connexion internet -> bluetooth


----------



## lol07 (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Après moult essais et appels à la hotline SFR, j'abandonne. je comprends toujours pas ce que viennent faire ces lignes de lettres et de chiffres téléchargées ici http://www.taniwha.org.uk/files/Nokia3G2004-12.sit

et ce qu'il faut en faire
La prochaine fois j'achèterai un macbookpro. A priori il faut avoir fait une école d'informatique pour configurer un téléphone en modem... 

Si quelqu'un passe dans le coin et voit ce post...
Je suis chez SFR, j'ai un nokia 6280, un macbook, un abonnement internet SFR et lorsque je tente de me connecter, le macbook me précise qu'aucune ligne porteuse n'a été trouvée ou parfois que le transfert de données paquet ne fonctionne pas.
J'aurais pas dû faire un bac littéraire, je le savais


----------



## lol07 (3 Mars 2007)

je précise avant de me faire taper sur les doigts que j'ai bien pris la précaution de lire les posts... peut-être pas tous mais presque


----------



## gildas129 (3 Mars 2007)

ctrl clic enregistrer la cible du lien sous
et la oh merveille le fichier zippe est enregistrer sur ton mac
(les chiffres et lettres c'est le fichier zippe en mode txt)


----------



## lol07 (20 Mars 2007)

bonjour,

C'est cool. merci pour le truc, j'avance un peu. Reste &#224; trouver le moyen de balancer le fichier sur le t&#233;l ? l'ordi ? le grille-pain ? bon si quelqu'un poss&#232;de une notice je configure mon &#233;l&#233;phone et mon macbook en 10 - 20 - 200 le&#231;ons, je suis tjrs preneur....


----------



## arthur74 (22 Mars 2007)

Il y a cette solution, qui a l'air d'etre pas mal : ici


----------



## La mouette (22 Mars 2007)

C'est très bien , mais cette solution est très cher


----------



## arthur74 (22 Mars 2007)

Très cher, peut-être pour toi ... mais pour quelqu'un qui à besoin d'un internet Nomade, facile à faire fonctionner et fiable ... 75 euros, ce nest pas la mort !


----------



## lol07 (22 Mars 2007)

bonjour,

Exact, je veux bien payer 75 euros si &#231;a peut me permettre de me connecter en d&#233;placement professionnel. 

En tout cas merci pour l'info, je vais me renseigner.

A bient&#244;t


----------



## arthur74 (22 Mars 2007)

Je crois que tu peux essayer le logiciel avant de l'acheter ...


----------



## lol07 (22 Mars 2007)

re-bonjour,

&#231;a fonctionne nickel. m&#234;me avec un nokia 6280..
je vais donc acheter ce merveilleux logiciel.
merci &#224; tous


----------



## arthur74 (22 Mars 2007)

Ravi d'avoir pu t'aider


----------



## jdol (19 Mai 2007)

Je viens de changer mon Sony Ericsson contre un Nokia 6280.
J'ai l'option multimédia activé donc je peux utiliser mon GSM comme modem pour surfer.
Bien sur il fallait paramétrer le Nokia avc mon Mac qui marchait parfaitement avec le Sony.

SFR avait su m'aider il y a deux ans pour le V800, mais pour le Nokia... quand j'ai dis que j'étais sur Mac... la panique complète... pourtant une adresse IP c'est la même pour PC, linux et mac non ?

Bref, ces incompétentes du service multimédia "technique" basées sans doute à Singapour ou au Marco m'ont renvoyés sur Nokia... là sans même savoir de quoi il en retournait on me renvoie sur un site Web... qui parle du Mac, mais juste pour Isync...

J'ai eu beau leur dire que le problème venait du téléphone qui renvoyait un message d'erreur du genre "vous n'êtes pas abonné aux services paquets" rien n'y faisait, ces bouffons entendent le mot Mac ils coupent la ligne car ils sont perdus si cela sort du pas à pas de leur écran... pour PC.

J'ai donc essayé la démo du logiciel Launch2net qui a marché tout de suite... mais coute 98 USD...

Je me suis mis à regarder tous les menus du téléphone et j'ai trouvé dans 
Paramètre - Connectivité - Données paquets - Paramètres et enfin modifier paramètres que je pouvais ajouter quelque chose dedans...
Par hasard j'ai tapé websfr et là au miracle ça a marché !

Si cela peut aider certains...

Pas besoin de DL un script (j'ai essayé ça marche pas) pas besoin de changer grand chose dans le mac, non, c'est dans le téléphone NOkia de SFR que les problèmes sont... et que aucun de ces "techniciens" ne peut vous aider...

Bonne chance.


----------



## fafouneou (16 Juillet 2007)

Lut,


Pourrais tu poster ta configuration telephone et Mac stp...
Car je suis dans la meme situation que toi avec un Nokia E61 et je pense que ca aiderait pas mal de monde...

Car SFR est tres avare d'informations à ce sujet...
Voici les seuls infos reussi à avoir:

 Nom                          WEB SFR GPRS
  APN Web SFR             websfr
  Numéro                     *99***1#
  Chaine initialization    AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","websfr"
  Accès distant             PPP
  Protocole réseau        TCP/IP
  IP                             Attribué par serveur
  DSN                          Inactif
  DNS primaire             172.20.2.10
  DNS secondaire         194.6.128.4


NjoY et thx


----------

